# Another Forum pet peeve



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

People(or bots, or companies) who sign up for an account and make nonsensical responses to posts (sometimes YEARS old) just to spam the hyperlink in their signature.

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/members/secretchef.html good example, but there have been many others.


----------



## welldonechef (Sep 28, 2008)

There are a couple of things about that. When I first started up on a blog, one of the promotional things you read about is to go to forums and participate. Now, I did that, and I also put my signature as a link to my site. Well, I was reprimanded about that, and that is where I learned about NOT doing that. 

Thing is, I actually want to help people, and I want to teach. If someone chooses to go to my site, they can find the link from my profile, and there it will be, so I do not need it in my signature. 

The secret chef sig leads to one of those old-school internet marketing sites that we all love to hate. You know the ones that look like a bad informercial! Secrets of restaurants? Please... give me a break!

I don't have to do that for my site, content speaks for itself. 

The only thing I would point out is the irony of you complaining about sig spam when your signature leads to your site. I am not sure if that is allowed here at ChefTalk, as I was asked to take mine off. Just something to think about.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

i don't mind links in sigs (obviously)....however if that's the ONLY reason you post on the site....is to get that link out there...and your posts are nonsensical (read secret chefs, they add NO input and are clearly only posted to spam) that's my pet peeve. 

I also don't make money off my blog, and everything posted on my blog (food related) you can usually find somewhere on this site (because I usually cut and paste my posts from this site....to my blog) 

There are more than a few examples of people doing this, one was some kitchen supply guy always posting in the equipment forum.....

I don't think these people even read the threads.


----------



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

This is not a forum pet peeve but one of my food related pet peeves

I don't like to see people smelling food before eating it. I see it as bad manners

*Ok, there is an exception for chefs


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Spam in signatures is certainly a problem. I used to turn off signatures in my display of Cheftalk for this reason and for improved speed and readability. I turned it back on when I was made a moderator. 

The line between spam and self-promotion is difficult to agree on. In my view, this forum is not for self-promotion but no solid rule has been issued yet. 

There was some discussion of welldonechef's signature. The primary complaint was size. It was quite distracting in thread and annoying to readers.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

phatch -

well, spam is as spam does. when the entire bulk of a members's posts consist of "gosh that sounds good" with included spam, sig or other, it's spam. 

there is "contribution" and there is a range of "lemme see if I can sneak this in" to "I'm just here to talk spam" type messages. yup, it can be a fine line.

I'm glad to see welldone is still with us. agreed, the sig was a bit overdone, but welldone contributed to content, not nonsense.


----------



## welldonechef (Sep 28, 2008)

I did not want to be annoying, I just worked hard on the banner, and wanted to show it off. In the end though, you all are right, this is ChefTalk, not my own forums.

Thing is, I think there will be more annoyances like that, because a lot of people are jumping on the "how to make money blogging" bandwagon. Seems like driving traffic to your site as Spammy as possible is the order of the day. Ugh, I certainly hate that.

I just sort of teamed up with a guy to promote my blog, a pizza guy, and so far it has been a little bit of a nightmare, because he is now hounding me with Spam. I thought the guy had a cool product, but he turned out to be one of those freaks who spam you left right and center, and with form letters too. 

Instead of railing against the guy, like I want to, I just let him go about his business, and disassociate myself with his practices. Loser.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I have 2 pet peeves
1. People trying to sell things.
2. People asking which culinary school is better.

As far as I am concerned, they are all the same . The bottom line is it depends on the student. What you put into it, is what you get out of it.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Ed, if you can tell me which school is better I'll sell ya something


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone wanna buy the Brooklyn Bridge? ....or a set of slightly used Encyclopedia Brittanica? 

When people contribute by the guidelines of this site - and want to show off their blog -no prob. When its a silly little comment, to drag you onto their blog/site for making money- that's not on.
Yep - spammers suck.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

H.K.U is a great school (Hard knocks university) Teaches the basics and the advanced and its hard to forget.:lol:


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

well then, I chose wisely


Ok your pick. Would you like to buy my left shoestring or my right?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I had no idea your web site shouldnt be your signature. I'm a wee bit concerned now. No way was i touting for business. Bit difficult the other side of the Atlantic anyway. Mabe that why its been allowed to stay.

Not much point keeping it there now anyway cos OBW is officially not trading anymore.

When the cookery school is up and running i'll check first to see if its okay to use the website as a signature.

Glad you mentioned it RPM


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

no no n on on ono no no...not what I meant. YOU post here and contribute. the guy who's link i posted in my thread....look at his posts. you can see it's clear he ONLY posted nonsense (doesn't even look like he read the thread) to get his link out there.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

OOOOOOOHHH!! Had a wee panic to myself there. As I've mentioned in the past, I can be a bit thick sometimes.

I did get your original point, i simply picked up on the signature bit and ran with it.

Thanks for putting me straight


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I personally agree that it should be by an individual basis. Welldonechef(Jason) should be able to have a link afaiac. He posts real content even if that sig is like 24pt. I posted the link to my last jobs website till it shut down. wasn't so much I was marketing for them as I was actually proud of the menu and to be apart of it.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

To be honest, welldonechef got off on the wrong foot.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

oh yeah?! well you look like a penguin...so there!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

For some people its websites and signatures, and coy advertiseing, for others its egos.:lol:


----------

